# Help needed with Code 17743-Engine torque montior 2: Control Limit exceeded



## searya (Apr 25, 2007)

I just started throwing this error today and when it occurs the cars throttle is completely shut down. Both times I have been driving and have turned the car off and on while coasting to get the throttle back. 
I read a bunch of old posts with no conclusive solutions so if any of you have solved this problem I would appreciate your help.
PS - I had plans to go to the track next week and really don't want to have an issue with full throttle cut there!
Thanks,
Sean


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Well, I only started getting this error after I got my InMotion chip. i STILL get it even after replacing the following with new parts:
MAF
CTS
Pre Cat O2 Sensor
4 bar FPR
Diode mod (Clamp the MAP)
Throttle body clean and reset
I have NO idea why I still throw this code once in a while, but since I swapped out the O2 sensor and upgraded my FPR I don't throw it very often.


----------



## searya (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*

My diverter valve sounds different than it used to also so I was thinking that may be related. Are you having any issues there?


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

I have a Hyperboost DV - so no.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (searya)*

If you have the stock 710N its probably blown, time to get a new DV


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: Help needed with Code 17743-Engine torque montior 2: Control Limit exceeded (searya)*

You might read some of the post referencing the engine speed sensor


----------



## LZ7W TT (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Help needed with Code 17743-Engine torque montior 2: Control Limit exceeded (searya)*

what chip do you have? if GIAC, get it reflashed. that took care of this code for me a few years ago.
if that doesn't fix it, replace the vacuum line going from the N75 to the wastegate.


----------



## searya (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: Help needed with Code 17743-Engine torque montior 2: Control Limit exceeded (LZ7W TT)*

Thanks for the replies.
I have a REVO chip so that probably isn't it.
I will also take a look at he N75 to wastegate tubing. Do you know which side of the N75 that is? 
I have a Hyperboost DV too. I made it sound normal again this afternoon by capping off the vacuum y adapter that goes from the N249 to the Vacuum Reservoir. About 2 months ago I had broken the hard plastic tube that ran between the two and replaced it with regular vacuum hose and a barb connector. I am betting I was leaking or something.
Does anyone know if it is risky to just cap that off? 
I plan to do the full N249 delete (http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4048354) tonight to eliminate the piping all together.


----------



## Village_Idiot (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: Help needed with Code 17743-Engine torque montior 2: Control Limit exceeded (searya)*

I used to have this happen to me all the time for about two years. After replacing my Intake Manifold temperature sensor it went away. I found this very odd but I did my best to make sense of it. In this time period I also replaced my MAP sensor but that was because it threw a specific code that it was bad and was stuck in soft limp mode.
For future reference the car's throttle cutting and ESP (or the other E** light IIRC) going on is called Hard Limp mode and doesn't it suck to happen when someone is following you around some turns? It seems that it always happened to me on this one very twisty road that I took to work daily. Seemed that it occurred between on/off throttle modulations- say entering a turn on the gas, light brake, apply gas again through the turn, when re-applying or right after braking my throttle would completely cut out. I wouldn't let anybody drive my car because of this. Imagine merging into heavy traffic and counting on your cars power then cut throttle and BAMM hit from the side/rear.
I had the exact same code that you had and the only sense I made of it was an that my car was over-spooling. My car was notorious for spiking 25-28 PSI and holding 22-24 on any given day. The spike was so extreme and lasted so long sometimes that my throttle would cut or the whole car would hesitate like I had bad coilpakcks (please note I had brand new coilpacks (well for awhile) and changed my plugs often w/ denso IK22 properly gapped). The Intake Manifold temperature sensor must play a part in determining boost because after I replaced it my car's overboosting tenancies settled down for awhile. Then they started right back up and I had a huge boost leak coming from a hose attached directly to the intake manifold. I didn't notice this leak for weeks and even went as far as cranking my wastegate down to decrease the boost level in hopes of having a driveable car!
Start with vacuum leaks since these are your most likely culprit. ANY Vacuum leaks aren't good - but lines under the intake manifold are hard to spot and the worst because they will leak air and let your car overboost. My under the intake manifold leak required so much pressure I didn't see it with a pressure tester set to 30 PSI!! I only noticed it because I had a small amount of oil shot onto my intake manifold and then didn't even see the crack in the pipe, I had to bend the rubber to just the right angle to see the smallest little crack that changed the way my entire car operated. Intake manifold temp sensor is next and it's a $20 dollar world impex part and I can dig up the P/N if you need it. for $20 order it now and cross it off the list.

Best of luck!
PS: After reading everyones replies to this post I just want to remind you that our cars run 100% off of sensors and those sensors relay on accurate vacuum readings in various places. It seems you have a lot of sensors to hunt down, buying a vagcom cables/software and Bentley manual are going to help you a ton and are an investment if you plan on owning any other VW's in your life!


_Modified by Village_Idiot at 6:11 PM 7-23-2009_


----------



## searya (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: Help needed with Code 17743-Engine torque montior 2: Control Limit exceeded (Village_Idiot)*

Thanks for all of the info!
I did the N249 delete (http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4048354) tonight to eliminate some of the possible vacuum leak spots and then took it on a HARD drive. So far it hasn't thrown the code so I will keep my fingers crossed that it was vacuum leak related.
I will post more tomorrow.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: Help needed with Code 17743-Engine torque montior 2: Control Limit exceeded (Village_Idiot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Village_Idiot* »_

Best of luck!
PS: After reading everyones replies to this post I just want to remind you that our cars run 100% off of sensors and those sensors relay on accurate vacuum readings in various places. It seems you have a lot of sensors to hunt down, buying a vagcom cables/software and Bentley manual are going to help you a ton and are an investment if you plan on owning any other VW's in your life!

_Modified by Village_Idiot at 6:11 PM 7-23-2009_

Thanks for the tips. FWIW i was able to clean the air intake sensor and have a VagCom and boost gauge. The gauge always indicates that I have proper vacuum (-20 or so) and I noticed that when logging using VagCom, I always seemed to hit this error at about 2750 RPM, usually on part throttle.
Looks like I'll have to take a peek at my vacuum lines.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

i got that about a month a go...i was full throttle, but was probably only going 25 mph...my research has not been able to track down what causes or alleviates the problem either. From what i've been told is that it's software programming issue from the chip makers...hence why a previous poster was able to get his fixed by reflashing. I haven't had it happen to me but once, but i know (mine at least) had nothing to do with the ITS cause mine was cleaned no more than a month before i got the cell. 
I would point to overboosting. At least it may have been my issue, but bones said it happens at part throttle for him...so go figure..


----------



## Jim_Coupe (Nov 27, 2010)

giving life to an old one here..

I think I have the same problem.. A part throttle going from 2nd to 3rd.. BAMM engine shutdown..
This is very dangerous in vinter if going out in a crossing..

Im having a theory that this is IAT sensor related.. My IAT sensor was bad ( idid not then have this problem) so i changed it to another IAT that i had in my garage.. "condition unknown" after changing sensor.. I got this fault..


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Jim_Coupe said:


> giving life to an old one here..
> 
> I think I have the same problem.. A part throttle going from 2nd to 3rd.. BAMM engine shutdown..
> This is very dangerous in vinter if going out in a crossing..
> ...


I got rid of my InMotion chip and got a REVO chip instead. Problem solved.

And yes, having your engine die in the middle of an intersection is VERY dangerous.

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Jim_Coupe said:


> giving life to an old one here..
> 
> I think I have the same problem.. A part throttle going from 2nd to 3rd.. BAMM engine shutdown..
> This is very dangerous in vinter if going out in a crossing..
> ...


kudos for using the search feature. I was village_idiot back in the day and yep IAT sensor fixed all my issues... Best of luck!


----------

